# New to haying. How do you thread the twine?



## kaytigs (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi. We just got our first used square haybaler. A New Holland Hayliner 273. The previous owner told us to just tie the new twine to the older twine. The twine broke and now we do not know how to thread it.







Would anyone know the steps or of pictures or diagrams of how to do it? Thanks.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Inside the baling twine compartment should be a diagram of how the twine feeds through the cover. There will be a few eyeholes that the twine needs to feed through. Once it comes out of the compartment, make sure it goes through the porcelain (both strings at once). Then they feed under need a skid plate that is right below the the two large needles that tie them.When the needles are in their lowered position, there should be another set of porcelains for each needle. Now feed one string through each of them and then go through the eyehole on the needle. Once that is done, pull a few feet of slack through, and tie the twine off to something stationary on the baler. Once you start baling, the baler will trip or tie, and will cut off what you just tied off. I know it sounds complicated but its rather simple actually, takes about 5 minutes. One other thing, when you tie one spool of twine to the other, make sure you go from the end of one spool to the center of the next and tie them together using a square not, keeping the knot as small as possible. Good luck to you!


----------



## kaytigs (Jul 6, 2009)

thank you. I will print this off and run it out to them right now.


----------



## rank (Apr 15, 2009)

kaytigs said:


> The twine broke and now we do not know how to thread it.


Copy the way the other string(s) are threaded? Works for me.


----------

